# Get This: "Comfort" complaint



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

This is a good one. Pull up for XL pickup for 3 pax. Lean over and move passenger front back (usually have forward for legroom in back). Pax are mom and dad (60's) with daughter. THEY ALL SQUEEZE IN BEHIND ME IN 2ND ROW SEATS. Start trip and it's 6 blocks away (4 mins) to a Thai restaurant. Drop em off and leave and get new request about 4 mins later. It's them again! Restaurant closed! So I pick em up and same thing: CRAMMED in the back! Drop at next restaurant (5 mins) and get complaint for COMFORT. Cadillac SRX in mint condition w/leather. And here's the kicker...$1 tip 1rst trip $5 2nd? WTF? 
P.s. I showered this am, air freshened clean car and I don't have gas.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe it wasnt them


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> P.s. I showered this am, air freshened clean car *and I don't have gas.*


Well, that's your problem! Next time, make sure you fuel your vehicle before you start your shift so the pax don't have to remain seated in a crowded back seat while you stop at the gas station to pump some gas into your tank.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Free trip baby. Lie, cheat, steal - whatever it takes to get ahead.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

How com u didn’t suggest one sit up in the front?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> This is a good one. Pull up for XL pickup for 3 pax. Lean over and move passenger front back (usually have forward for legroom in back). Pax are mom and dad (60's) with daughter. THEY ALL SQUEEZE IN BEHIND ME IN 2ND ROW SEATS. Start trip and it's 6 blocks away (4 mins) to a Thai restaurant. Drop em off and leave and get new request about 4 mins later. It's them again! Restaurant closed! So I pick em up and same thing: CRAMMED in the back! Drop at next restaurant (5 mins) and get complaint for COMFORT. Cadillac SRX in mint condition w/leather. And here's the kicker...$1 tip 1rst trip $5 2nd? WTF?
> P.s. I showered this am, air freshened clean car and I don't have gas.


Lol dumbest thing paxs do


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

freddieman said:


> How com u didn't suggest one sit up in the front?


Well...deep down in my evil subconscious mind I believe I was laughing hysterically at moron pax.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Maybe it wasnt them


Exactly! Had a ride with a pax I particularly clicked with last Saturday. She was teasing me about all my badges and found it odd the badge I didn't have any of was, 'awesome music'. I watched as she rated me, wrote a salacious comment and gave me an 'awesome music' badge.

Neither the badge or comment has appeared in my ap to date. Point being you can never truly tell which pax rated or commented. Even when you see them do it! Uber releases ratings and compliments/complaints at their whim. They are motivation tools they use to manipulate drivers.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Well, that's your problem! Next time, make sure you fuel your vehicle before you start your shift so the pax don't have to remain seated in a crowded back seat while you stop at the gas station to pump some gas into your tank.


Not sure if you interpreted what kind of gas his car uses lol.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm suspecting the flags are being purposely delayed. I've had a few trips where I expected something and see total ratings go up but not 5 star count and approximately 15 hours later I see a flag but my total ratings minus 5 star count hasn't changed. I keep very close track as a guide to change neighborhoods , shut up or call it a day .


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Steelersnut said:


> This is a good one. Pull up for XL pickup for 3 pax. Lean over and move passenger front back (usually have forward for legroom in back). Pax are mom and dad (60's) with daughter. THEY ALL SQUEEZE IN BEHIND ME IN 2ND ROW SEATS. Start trip and it's 6 blocks away (4 mins) to a Thai restaurant. Drop em off and leave and get new request about 4 mins later. It's them again! Restaurant closed! So I pick em up and same thing: CRAMMED in the back! Drop at next restaurant (5 mins) and get complaint for COMFORT. Cadillac SRX in mint condition w/leather. And here's the kicker...$1 tip 1rst trip $5 2nd? WTF?
> P.s. I showered this am, air freshened clean car and I don't have gas.


PAX are Ingrates and Backstabbers.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

$s ONLY ratings I'm interested in! Otherwise, FOOK EM!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

My point:


kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber releases ratings and compliments/complaints at their whim. They are motivation tools they use to manipulate drivers.


illustrated!


Coolrider101nk said:


> I keep very close track as a guide to change neighborhoods , shut up or call it a day .


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

So I know it really doesn't matter, but I do care about my ratings. Just moved up to 4.95 from 4.94, over 1100 rides, 680+ rated. So here is my story from today. Get ride to area train station. This is an x ride. I'm driving an 2016 Chevy Cruz in great condition, clean ect.... at pickup, 3 younger, taller, and larger women get in. All squeeeeze into back seat. I slide my seat up as far as possible, and suggest that they might be more comfortable if one of them move up to front passenger seat. They decline the offer and away we go. 20 minute ride in silence as two of three fall to sleep. Exit is non eventful, as I helped with luggage....I also had loaded it for them. They tagged me for virtually everything including, safety, comfort, cleanliness, professionalism ... Really? Just not truthful ...sorry if they wanted a larger vehicle for their luggage and larger body frames. Order XL next time! Rating fell to 4.94.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bazinga57 said:


> So I know it really doesn't matter, but I do care about my ratings. Just moved up to 4.95 from 4.94, over 1100 rides, 680+ rated. So here is my story from today. Get ride to area train station. This is an x ride. I'm driving an 2016 Chevy Cruz in great condition, clean ect.... at pickup, 3 younger, taller, and larger women get in. All squeeeeze into back seat. I slide my seat up as far as possible, and suggest that they might be more comfortable if one of them move up to front passenger seat. They decline the offer and away we go. 20 minute ride in silence as two of three fall to sleep. Exit is non eventful, as I helped with luggage....I also had loaded it for them. They tagged me for virtually everything including, safety, comfort, cleanliness, professionalism ... Really? Just not truthful ...sorry if they wanted a larger vehicle for their luggage and larger body frames. Order XL next time! Rating fell to 4.94.


I would have tagged you for Comfort also. Seriously, she is falling asleep and you didn't have the courtesy to offer her a pillow?!? With a mint on it?


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hahaha. Maybe I should start offering Godiva chocolates.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh yes, I forgot ... and they missed their train.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Bazinga57 said:


> So I know it really doesn't matter, but I do care about my ratings. Just moved up to 4.95 from 4.94, over 1100 rides, 680+ rated. So here is my story from today. Get ride to area train station. This is an x ride. I'm driving an 2016 Chevy Cruz in great condition, clean ect.... at pickup, 3 younger, taller, and larger women get in. All squeeeeze into back seat. I slide my seat up as far as possible, and suggest that they might be more comfortable if one of them move up to front passenger seat. They decline the offer and away we go. 20 minute ride in silence as two of three fall to sleep. Exit is non eventful, as I helped with luggage....I also had loaded it for them.  They tagged me for virtually everything including, safety, comfort, cleanliness, professionalism ... Really? Just not truthful ...sorry if they wanted a larger vehicle for their luggage and larger body frames. Order XL next time! Rating fell to 4.94.


That's a corrupt paxhole,They would 9f got their fare reimbursed.Is why one of the reasons Uber is losing money.Many more of this type of accusations 9n the driver,don't be surprised if you get deactivated one day.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Well, that's your problem! Next time, make sure you fuel your vehicle before you start your shift so the pax don't have to remain seated in a crowded back seat while you stop at the gas station to pump some gas into your tank.


lol The other kind of gas.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Bazinga57 said:


> So I know it really doesn't matter, but I do care about my ratings. Just moved up to 4.95 from 4.94, over 1100 rides, 680+ rated. So here is my story from today. Get ride to area train station. This is an x ride. I'm driving an 2016 Chevy Cruz in great condition, clean ect.... at pickup, 3 younger, taller, and larger women get in. All squeeeeze into back seat. I slide my seat up as far as possible, and suggest that they might be more comfortable if one of them move up to front passenger seat. They decline the offer and away we go. 20 minute ride in silence as two of three fall to sleep. Exit is non eventful, as I helped with luggage....I also had loaded it for them. They tagged me for virtually everything including, safety, comfort, cleanliness, professionalism ... Really? Just not truthful ...sorry if they wanted a larger vehicle for their luggage and larger body frames. Order XL next time! Rating fell to 4.94.


Are you male? If so ther eis a good chance one of them took your suggestion to sit up front as you "hitting" on them. Thus going nuclear with the reported issues. Unfortunately some people really are that bad.

Myself I just had a brake job but now the car makes a slight noise when coming to a complete stop. The brakes are safe, it's just a somewhat normal noise with the way the pads hit the rotars when stopping. It'll be interesting to see how bad my ratings take a hit due to this. I'm not going to pay hundreds (maybe thousands?) of dollars just to try to get rid of the noise. It's not worth it for the peanuts they pay.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Picked up a pax at 5 AM who was drunk. Had the wrong address entered for the pick-up, about a block off. Staggered to the car, hit his head while getting in. I drive him to his destination. Except he entered the destination wrong, so now we are sitting on a suburban street just staring at each other. He is so drunk, he cant speak. Finally he gets out the phrase "Help me". I said how about I take you back to the hotel where I picked you up. He nods yes. As we are driving back to the hotel (mind you I am now stacked up on another fare who is certainly wondering where the hell I am) he asks "Did I get my smokes?" - ok, he has been in my car less than ten minutes and the dude is so drunk he cant figure out if we stopped for smokes. I take him to a gas station. He staggers in and gets smokes. I am guessing that's all he ever really wanted, an Uber to go get smokes. I drop him at the hotel. He forgets his phone. I report it and return it. Guess what? He one starred me. Seriously, forget the ratings, they are meaningless. Granted if you cant manage 4.6, you have some issues that should be addressed. But the occasional random 1 star is going to happen no matter who you are.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saltminer said:


> Picked up a pax at 5 AM who was drunk. Had the wrong address entered for the pick-up, about a block off. Staggered to the car, hit his head while getting in. I drive him to his destination. Except he entered the destination wrong, so now we are sitting on a suburban street just staring at each other. He is so drunk, he cant speak. Finally he gets out the phrase "Help me". I said how about I take you back to the hotel where I picked you up. He nods yes. As we are driving back to the hotel (mind you I am now stacked up on another fare who is certainly wondering where the hell I am) he asks "Did I get my smokes?" - ok, he has been in my car less than ten minutes and the dude is so drunk he cant figure out if we stopped for smokes. I take him to a gas station. He staggers in and gets smokes. I am guessing that's all he ever really wanted, an Uber to go get smokes. I drop him at the hotel. He forgets his phone. I report it and return it. Guess what? He one starred me. Seriously, forget the ratings, they are meaningless. Granted if you cant manage 4.6, you have some issues that should be addressed. But the occasional random 1 star is going to happen no matter who you are.


Used his phone to give yourself a 5. (If possible)


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Saltminer said:


> Picked up a pax at 5 AM who was drunk. Had the wrong address entered for the pick-up, about a block off. Staggered to the car, hit his head while getting in. I drive him to his destination. Except he entered the destination wrong, so now we are sitting on a suburban street just staring at each other. He is so drunk, he cant speak. Finally he gets out the phrase "Help me". I said how about I take you back to the hotel where I picked you up. He nods yes. As we are driving back to the hotel (mind you I am now stacked up on another fare who is certainly wondering where the hell I am) he asks "Did I get my smokes?" - ok, he has been in my car less than ten minutes and the dude is so drunk he cant figure out if we stopped for smokes. I take him to a gas station. He staggers in and gets smokes. I am guessing that's all he ever really wanted, an Uber to go get smokes. I drop him at the hotel. He forgets his phone. I report it and return it. Guess what? He one starred me. Seriously, forget the ratings, they are meaningless. Granted if you cant manage 4.6, you have some issues that should be addressed. But the occasional random 1 star is going to happen no matter who you are.


Ratings are the pits.


----------

